# Spade Anchor



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has any one used a Spade Anchor? Read articles that say it has exceptional holding power.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Go back through the archives. This has been discussed before. Basically mostly everyone that has one is very happy with it. I''ve had it 2 years and so far so good. It doesn''t have decades of use under its belt, but the initial prognosis is good

Not the cheapest anchor on the market, but what is a piece of mind and a good nights sleep worth to you? To me its still cheap insurance.

The only think that would make the set-up even better is going to an all chain rode also, its not needed typically, but never hurts...;-)


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Last year I replaced a CQR with a steel Spade Anchor. Holding is better, faster (even in loose shells!); doesnt require as much scope to initialy set; resets MUCH faster than a CQR. Best damned anchor I''ve ever used. 

I got mine from a person who direct imports them in pallet quantities to the USA. You can reach him at: www.rutuonline.com ... for probably the best price in the USA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your help. I have 250 foot chain on one and 50 foot chain the rest nylon on the other supporting a 15 tone boat. Using a CQR and Bruce but heard such good reports on the spade and yes it is good insurance and I like to sleep well. Thanks for the web site I am going to get one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I looked at the Spade and decided against it. I''ve been a big fan of the Delta that I''ve had for years, but saw the great press the Spade got. After I saw that the Spade used a single pin to hold the two pieces together, I decided I would sleep better with a one piece anchor. I occaisonally anchor in extreme conditions, otherwise, I might consider it.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Fourknots,

NO NO NO. That is NOT Correct. You are misinformed and by saying that here you are deceiving people who read this to think that a "single pin" is what''s holding a SPADE anchor together and whats keeping their boat off the rocks.

THATS COMPLETELY WRONG !

The Spade is bolted using only one bolt after the shank is pushed into a sloted area of the blade, once in the slot this bolt is set in to prevent it from coming out of the blade slot. The brunt of anchoring and blade hold is in the slotted area not the bolt. This is designed so that the Spade can be dissassembled for easy storage, just like the famous Luke storm anchors.

So the ONLY reason for that bolt is to keep the shank of the anchor from going forward if you wanted to disassamble the anchor to store it flat. The bolt has no forces on it when it is being used as an anchor. The shank is such that the pull (towards the boat) would be against a huge lip in the back of the shovel of the anchor. 

Let me put it to you this way, If I was in a storm and that bolt would magically vanish , then that anchor would keep holding exactly like it was. 

ps....nothing wrong with the Delta anchor which is a good anchor. If fact the delta anchor and the SPADE are very similar. The big difference is that the Delta is convex like a plow and the SPADE is concave which is more likely to "catch" and hold the bottom, not drive through it like farm plough.

http://www.spade-anchor.co.uk/intro.htm

http://www.spade-anchor.com/US/default_US.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I can''t argue with you since I''ve only seen the Spade up close once. But, I do remember seeing the pin and deciding that, though unlikely, it could come apart. There was also concern on this issue in a recent Practical Sailor.

Sounds like quite a sales pitch for the Spade. Either you have one and are emotionally attached to it, or you are connected with the company that imports them.

Regardless of whether the pin is normally under tension or not, a single piece anchor does not have even the possibility of coming apart. As I said, I sometimes anchor in extreme circumstances, and for me, a one piece anchor with lots of chain is all I''ll use.

This is one of those subjects that for whatever reason, incites strong loyalties. Obviously, neither one of us will convince the other, so let''s just say that they''re both good anchors (though the Spade as yet hasn''t earned a reputation) and properly used, they''ll keep you put.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Nope...don''t work for SPADE or have any relationship to do with them. And no I don''t have any real emotional attachment to the anchor (I did buy one though). And I wouldn''t say I have a strong loyalty, I had a QCR on my old boat and rode out some heavy duty squalls in the past while I watched other boats drag past me! And I also like the Delta. BTW I have a 22lb danforth as a second anchor for condtions that might warrant its use better.

So it was not a sales pitch, but rather the desire to set the record straight, especially when I saw some very erroneous statements. My comments come from a lot of research and analysis. It isn''t just because I have one. I wouldn''t say its the best anchor in all bottoms either.....if I was in very soft deep mud, there are better anchors out there. 

And I can''t argue your setup for anchoring, but the two-peice Luke has has *many* years of use in very bad conditions (much longer than the Delta has been around) by very seasoned sailors and I have heard of it ever coming apart, as was your concern. I don''t see why you are concerned about "extreme" conditions, because the reality is that most all anchors will break out of the bottom (or break a link in a chain) before you EVER actually break an anchor. Staying put in the bottom is what is most important.

Just curious what do you condsider your extreme conditions....40 knots continuous, 60 knots? 80?.....or is its coral everywhere....or maybe such an very "fouled" bottoms. You know sometimes having to anchor in a river with tidal current of 4-6 knots and tidal changes every 6 hours can be more dangerous and hard on an anchor than strong constant winds. Setting, Resetting, hold in different bottoms are just a few of the important criteria of an anchor.

ps.....have you seen any of the studies/test of anchors in different bottoms. The Delta is good but typically not as good for holding power as a similarly sized SPADE.

Yes I know tests are just that...not real world, but it is indicative of the physics involved and should be analysed


----------

